# Fluoro Wax - do you treat it all the same?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

From what I see, its a powder wax that is for alpine skies. My guess is that it wouldn't be practical for snowboards and a waste of time and money.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, wear a mask and get a good one.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I have to wear a mask to put it on, I'll pass.

Of all the over-analyzed aspects of snowboarding on this forum, I think the subject of waxing takes the cake in terms of the hilarity of the over-analyzation.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> From what I see, its a powder wax that is for alpine skies. My guess is that it wouldn't be practical for snowboards and a waste of time and money.


I think he means a flouro wax such as OneBall or similar. 

I have never used a mask putting it on. But I switched to Purl and I can say without a doubt it slides better than the flouro wax.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Blaze182 said:


> Do you need to treat Fluoro waxes differently when applying them? i.e. Should I wear a mask? Is the drip-on technique a no-no?


Fluoro Overlays would require a mask. Some are powders, some are blocks, which require to be "crayon" on.

Wax with Fluoro additives, it's primarily just like any other wax. Drip on, spread, cool & scrape. 

Exception: racewax.com fluoro waxes, they don't drip on. You have to crayon and/or heat/smear on, then iron to spread, cool, & then scrape.


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response, its just the Hertel Wax. I realise it says to crayon it on. 

I only asked cause I read the other day somewhere that the fumes from fluoro waxes are pretty bad... no worries, I'll just be careful. Thanks


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Of all the over-analyzed aspects of snowboarding on this forum, I think the subject of waxing takes the cake in terms of the hilarity of the over-analyzation.


Wax threads are the engine oil threads of the snowboarding world.

I'm sure its the same on car forums, however on the couple of motorbike forums I'm on, engine oil discussions have been beat to death a million times. haha


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> If I have to wear a mask to put it on, I'll pass.
> 
> Of all the over-analyzed aspects of snowboarding on this forum, I think the subject of waxing takes the cake in terms of the hilarity of the over-analyzation.


I had a guy flip out on me for the way I was waxing my board. I was like are you serious?! I'm the one riding it, not you and I never asked for your input. 

Let's just say he's no longer around :finger1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Nothing beat fluro on my bikini line though


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> I think he means a flouro wax such as OneBall or similar.
> 
> I have never used a mask putting it on. But I switched to Purl and I can say without a doubt it slides better than the flouro wax.


I see. 

Yeah, I just slap on the proper temp for the week of Swix wax with an iron and ride till its burnt off and repeat. I don't even scrape. Just thin layer and brush it. If you're just snowboarding for pleasure and not racing I wouldn't over think it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Motogp990 said:


> Wax threads are the engine oil threads of the snowboarding world.
> 
> I'm sure its the same on car forums, however on the couple of motorbike forums I'm on, engine oil discussions have been beat to death a million times. haha


Everyone knows you should be using Full Synthetic.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Everyone knows you should be using Full Synthetic.


No way, pure dino oil all the way!


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Blaze182 said:


> Thanks for the response, its just the Hertel Wax. I realise it says to crayon it on.


Hertel Race wax smells like fucking gas when you're applying it. It's one of the few waxes that I wear a mask for just to get away from the stench (and maybe the toxicity.)


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

Irahi said:


> Hertel Race wax smells like fucking gas when you're applying it. It's one of the few waxes that I wear a mask for just to get away from the stench (and maybe the toxicity.)


Yeah that was what I heard, I'll wrap my face in a towel or something when it comes iron time, and wax outside. Now I need the rain to stop




Mystery2many said:


> I see.
> 
> Yeah, I just slap on the proper temp for the week of Swix wax with an iron and ride till its burnt off and repeat. I don't even scrape. Just thin layer and brush it. If you're just snowboarding for pleasure and not racing I wouldn't over think it.


Yeah, I'm purely here for the fun, no pro here :hairy:


----------

